# zorgen voor



## la jeremiada de Jeremías

Hello.  Could someone help me with a different translation of zorgen voor?  This is the second or third time I've found an instance of it which doesn't seem to match up with the typical online dictionary definition, namely, "to care for, look after, etc."

This is from an article about youth gangs in the Netherlands, which the police have classified in three different ways.  (elsevier.nl)


> De hinderlijk groep zorgt vooral voor overlast op straat door bewoners te bedreigen.


Thanks.


----------



## Timidinho

Hi,

When _A *zorgt voor* B_ (in this context) it means that _A *leads to*/*creates*/*causes* B_.

So, _de groep *zorgt voor* overlast_ means that _the group *causes* nuisance_.

Greets,
Timidinho


----------



## la jeremiada de Jeremías

Timidinho said:


> Hi,
> 
> When _A *zorgt voor* B_ (in this context) it means that _A *leads to*/*creates*/*causes* B_.
> 
> So, _de groep *zorgt voor* overlast_ means that _the group *causes* nuisance_.
> 
> Greets,
> Timidinho



Aha!  Thanks.  I don't know why this usage isn't in any of the major online dictionaries.

cheers,


----------



## Suehil

It's quite a versatile verb.  You could also say 'ik zorg ervoor dat het gedaan wordt', which would mean 'I will see to it that it gets done.'


----------



## la jeremiada de Jeremías

Suehil said:


> It's quite a versatile verb.  You could also say 'ik zorg ervoor dat het gedaan wordt', which would mean 'I will see to it that it gets done.'



Thanks, suehil.  Definitely another interesting use of zorgen.


----------



## Funambule

It depends on which dictionary you use. You should have Van Dale's Groot Woordenboek Der Nederlandse Taal, which says:

3. de oorzaak zijn van, leiden tot –
synoniem: veroorzaken
       het benzinetekort in Californië zorgde voor isolering van de dorpen

Hans


----------



## la jeremiada de Jeremías

Funambule said:


> It depends on which dictionary you use. You should have Van Dale's Groot Woordenboek Der Nederlandse Taal, which says:
> 
> 3. de oorzaak zijn van, leiden tot –
> synoniem: veroorzaken
> het benzinetekort in Californië zorgde voor isolering van de dorpen
> 
> Hans



Thanks, Hans.  I'm going to add the Van Dale to my sidebar.

Today I would like to add another example of *zorgen voor* to the thread.



> Het is de verwachting dat het weer het gehele weekeinde *voor* problemen *zorgt*...  --nrc.nl


----------

